# TASTATUR/ Google Toolbar



## chrizwebba (18. April 2004)

hai Leute, also ich hab folg. Problem: Ich hab das Google Toolbar-dings als pop-up-blocker, aber jedesmal, wenn ich den Pop-up-counter wieder auf null setzen will, also Alt + Shift + Mausklick, dann schaltet auf einmal meine tastatur in den US-modus, und ich kann nicht mehr ordentlich schreiben.....
Woran liegt das? Hab schon versucht, alle möglichen Haken bei der Tastaturkonfig wegzumachen, aber das hat nix gebracht. Help please!


----------



## karldetlef (20. April 2004)

Systemsteuerung -> Regions - Sprachen... -> oben der Sprachenregister -> details -> us-tastaturlayout löschen

dann kommt sicherlich keine us-tastenbelegung mehr, weder icq noc sonst ^^


----------



## chrizwebba (24. April 2004)

thanx alder! hat geklappert! *Juhuu!*


----------

